# Glycoflex lll vs. Cosequin



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

My golden kooper, had a tplo, last oct., i have him on glucosamine, chondroitin, 2tablets, 1200mg, once a day, i buy generic.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

GlycoFlex 111 was recommended to me over Cosequin several years ago by a performance vet. Not sure if it was based on any real reason but that was her preference. I have been using it for years at the maintenance dose of 1/2 tablet daily and both my senior dogs are doing GREAT.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My Ortho vet mentioned the Cosequin is the only glucosamine supplement that has been studied and proven effective. He believes it has to do with the 5 to 4 ratio of glucosamine/chondroitin. My bottle of Glycoflex 3 is running out so I quess I will make the switch, can't say the Glycoflex has helped my guy, maybe it has, I don't know.:gotme:


----------



## Ruby Sue (Jan 3, 2021)

I had my dog on Cosequin for years. She would eat the tablets so I'd have to crush and put in her food. I switched her to Glycoflex 2.5 weeks ago and last night she could not make it up the stairs. There has been a huge shift in her ability since I made the shift so I am switching back to Cosequin today!


----------



## Wilcoxal195 (Jun 29, 2020)

We used Dasuquin based on a recommendation from a friend who said it changed his dogs quality of life. Candy had arthritis and it helped immensely. I really liked that on hard days we could give her two pills. I would highly recommend it to anyone with a senior dog or a dog with arthritis or joint issues!! Believe they were peanut butter flavored so she would just eat them.


----------



## Wilcoxal195 (Jun 29, 2020)

But I will also say that weight loss really helped Candy in her older years too. And just getting her moving on days where she was stiff.


----------

